# Tecumseh OHV vs flathead bolt pattern



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Just picked up a 11526 to repair with a 11.5hp OHV Tec on it and so far engine seems pretty locked up, Wondered if the mounting bolt pattern was the same as the flat head as I may be putting a new engine if I can not get this one to run, Depending on how much it cost to repair they may just sell it to me for parts but it's in really good shape so hoping I can get it repaired. Any one know if the mounting holes are the same?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

as far as i know most engines like this use the same bolt pattern and really worst case scenario if the holes were not the same it is really not that hard to drill some new holes where you need them in the body to bolt the new engine down. 

have you tried putting some atf/acetone or marvel mystery oil down the cylinder and made sure the crank case has oil in it?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Just got it home and raining pretty good so haven’t done much, Did make sure there was oil and planes on lubing the piston to see if I could free it up, But was covering bases, Priced a 414cc winter engine just to see and $360 plus labor, Although this machine in in excellent shape they may or may not want to spend that on a old machine.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

it is the same olt pattern the crank is about .4 inches shorter in height on the ohv
318cc 358cc flatty 4.59

ohv318cc 4.17


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ya replacing an engine with a proper winter engine is not cheap and most people probably wouldn't go for that option. when you do try to free the engine up it is sometimes easier if you remove the belts and work on it from that side of the engine because generally the piston will break free easier 1 way than it might the other. once it breaks free it will likely be good but definitely want to make sure to keep the cylinder lubed.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks 1132le very helpful info, crazzywolfie what I have done in the past is pull off the pull started and use a breaker bar going back and forth with the cylinder with a good amount of oil in it, After it frees up (Or if it does) I will hit the electric start with no plug to clear out the excess oil, I have done this on a few engines I have had been told they were seized and both freed up and one I know the new owner and never a issue, The other I ran for a few hours run time and it kept on going without issue so it was sold. This however is a larger engine so hoping it frees up.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

tec pdf has just about everything


http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/tecumseh/engine-specs_line-drawings.pdf


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for that, Will bookmark that site for sure, Now just hope the rain clears and I get to play with this thing a little more, Garage is a little over filled LOL so have to move stuff outside to work until I sell a few more.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck freeing it up! I've never had a seized-up engine. But if a breaker-bar wouldn't do it, I wonder if you could pull the head, put a piece of wood on the piston, and hit the piece of wood? It would ideally be in the mid-point of the stroke. This would be a terrible method if it was at the top or bottom of the stroke, of course.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it's just locked due to sitting and no oil in the cylinder as the owner DID say this happened after it sat and first start of the year, She told me the start rope pulled but got harder to pull and just stopped, Just hope no ring damage as I don't rebuild engines unless for myself.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just locked due to sitting and no oil in the cylinder as the owner DID say this happened after it sat and first start of the year, She told me the start rope pulled but got harder to pull and just stopped, Just hope no ring damage as I don't rebuild engines unless for myself.





Sounds recoverable to me. Good luck.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

My biggest issue if I get it freed up is how much to charge LOL (I'm kidding you) I'll make a few as I did pick up and deliver about 20 miles away.


----------

